# Will the upcoming dash cam update allow 360 coverage?



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

To date, quite a few poor Teslas were ruthlessly keyed or vandalized.

Now I bet if all exterior cameras were always recording when parked, then punks will know there are consequences for their actions and avoid damaging Teslas because they won't get away with it and face criminal charges and possibly a nice lawsuit from the owner.

I believe this would lower insurance premiums too, not only by reducing the vandalism rate, but also through making it easy for insurance companies to determine that you were not at fault, as you have evidence from every angle.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

If/when the onboard cameras are available to pull dashcam info from, I doubt they will record constant parked video. If that is what you are looking for, you should get a 3rd party dashcam


----------



## processengr (Aug 17, 2017)

Wow, the cameras recording and streaming would be fun!!


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> If/when the onboard cameras are available to pull dashcam info from, I doubt they will record constant parked video. If that is what you are looking for, you should get a 3rd party dashcam


Using multiple cameras would require additional storage - I figure we could use flash drives for higher capacity, as the Model 3 is capable of playing music from them.


----------



## processengr (Aug 17, 2017)

This would be huge! I would cough up $$$ to be able to view the cameras remotely!!


----------



## cain04 (Apr 16, 2018)

Free would be amazing, but I doubt that.

If the cost was reasonable, I might consider it, especially if it was 360 (ish) around the car.


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

processengr said:


> Wow, the cameras recording and streaming would be fun!!





cain04 said:


> Free would be amazing, but I doubt that.
> 
> If the cost was reasonable, I might consider it, especially if it was 360 (ish) around the car.


Tesla could offer this service completely free, storing the data internally and allowing us to transfer the footage to flash drives without having to upload to the cloud.

The primary obstacle is the limited integrated memory or that the system will begin to overwrite the previously saved footage in a short period of time if it is always recording with the 7 exterior cameras.

I have a solution: *Keep the proximity sensors running when parked and once movement is detected within several feet of the car, all exterior cameras will come online. When the movement stops, the cameras will continue to record for another minute or two before turning off. The recorded session could be categorized based on the predicted event, such as "Vehicle", "Person", and "Both/Unknown."*

This way, in the event a careless driver swiftly reverses in the parking lot and rear ends you, or if a punk were to briefly walk past your M3, dragging a key along your doors, you'll have all the evidence you need.

In addition to the free 360 coverage, Tesla could charge a fee for a premium upgrade that allows us to view a real-time bird's eye view of our cars whenever checking the app. Last, we could watch any of the short recordings triggered by the proximity sensors from the app too.


----------



## Tucker (May 30, 2017)

be nice if you could store the data on a plugged in USB Drive


----------

